# Titanium Backup switching to a new phone



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Curious if anyone knosws the answer to this, if I run backup on Titanium, can I copy that folder off the SD card and copy it to a new SD card in a new phone and run restore and get everything back on the new phone?


----------



## usiris208 (Sep 12, 2011)

As far as i know from reading the forums...as long its the same phone as you did the back up on it will work and be on the same rom if rooted.

As for the future, your task is not to see it, but to enable it. - Antoine de Saint Exupery


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

tculin said:


> Curious if anyone knosws the answer to this, if I run backup on Titanium, can I copy that folder off the SD card and copy it to a new SD card in a new phone and run restore and get everything back on the new phone?


Yes, this will work. I did this exact process when going from my Fascinate to my Charge. I first tried simply using the SD card from my Fascinate in my Charge, but that didn't work out so well. I then transferred the contents I needed from my old SD card to my computer, then transferred them to the SD card that came with the Charge. Put the SD card in the Charge and restored with Titanium Backup with no problems.


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

"tculin said:


> Curious if anyone knosws the answer to this, if I run backup on Titanium, can I copy that folder off the SD card and copy it to a new SD card in a new phone and run restore and get everything back on the new phone?


I copy n pasted my files from old sd card and when I recover I list all my game saves


----------



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

I pulled my SD card out of my Fascinate and put it in my Charge and restored only my Apps w/ data and it worked great. (that was back on Froyo). I had a problem restoring apps on the latest Gingerbread leak EP3HA and finally resolved it by using the interactive restore method. Required a lot more work, but it did succeed.


----------

